# Gavinaschon/ Cavinaschon? Hybrid dog!



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I have met 3 dogs recently who the owners have said are Gavinaschon or Cavinaschons. They're basically a mix of 4 breeds - I know it includes the Cavalier and Bichon, but not sure what the other 2 breeds are. Anyone heard of these? No real reason I want to know other than I keep running into them and can't quite figure out what they are, and it's annoying me!

One owner told me they're on their way to being recognized by the kennel club. :eyeroll:


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Perhaps the Continental Kennel Club..which will "register" just about anything... oh, gullible people.

I have heard of "cavachons" but that's about it. 

I find the names people come up with just ridiculous..my Poodle/Chi cross (whom I adopted when she was 10) was listed on her vet papers as a "poochi"...we stopped that nonsense right away, lol.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the legal term is "mutt".


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cavalier, Bichon, Havenese, Shih Tzu? I do believe mutt is the appropriate word.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Cavalier, Bichon, Havenese, Shih Tzu? I do believe mutt is the appropriate word.


Yeah, I was thinking that might be it. And agreed, mutt is appropriate. I'm wondering if there's one breeder in the Toronto area only breeding/ selling these dogs or if this is a widely found mix. It's annoying me, Google is not being my friend on this! I just want to know what the mix is...

The first time I heard the name, I thought maybe it was one of those more obscure breeds, like the Bolognese. It was only once the person explained the parentage that I realised it wasn't.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

at a guess...
Cavinaschon - Cav[alier] X [Hav]ene[se]? X Sch[nauzer] X [Bich]on
not *quite* right, but if you're only hearing the word and not seeing it written down then that's what I'd guess (that it's caveneschon)


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

People with "mutt" breeds are always saying they are on their way to be recognized as a breed.

I have friends who have been breeding Coton de Tulear for getting on for 20 years and they are still being shown as a rare breed in Canada. But as opposed to cavachons or whatever - Cotons are actually a "real" breed (and a really cute one).


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I have never tried to make a name for my parents boxer pit mix, I just call her the sausage mutt.


----------



## Rupert's Poodle (Feb 27, 2021)

My first reaction was what will they think of next... but I don't think I want to know


----------

